# My bucks and guardian dog



## TheChewyCorner (Apr 18, 2020)

This is my Great Pyrenees Lab mix! His name is Avigdor (a-vig-door). It's Hebrew for "setter of boundaries".










This is one of my bucks. His name is Chester.










And the last buck I have is Peter. Chester is registered with ADGA, and Peter can be as well. I just haven't got around to it yet.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Cute!


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Beautiful goats and dog!


----------



## TheChewyCorner (Apr 18, 2020)

Thank you!


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Very nice pictures. Now what dog is on the other side of the fence? Did you leave him.out? Awwwww...:heehee:


----------



## TheChewyCorner (Apr 18, 2020)

Moers kiko boars said:


> Very nice pictures. Now what dog is on the other side of the fence? Did you leave him.out? Awwwww...:heehee:


Thank you.

Actually, those are some of our other dogs we have.


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Just curious, how old are Chester and Peter?


----------



## TheChewyCorner (Apr 18, 2020)

MadHouse said:


> Just curious, how old are Chester and Peter?


Chester is going to be 10 months on the 27, and Peter is a little over 7 months.


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Ok, thanks! I thought they looked young!


TheChewyCorner said:


> Chester is going to be 10 months on the 27, and Peter is a little over 7 months.


----------



## TheChewyCorner (Apr 18, 2020)

MadHouse said:


> Ok, thanks! I thought they looked young!


You're welcome.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

They are cute.


----------



## TheChewyCorner (Apr 18, 2020)

toth boer goats said:


> They are cute.


Thank you!


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

Pretty boys


----------



## TheChewyCorner (Apr 18, 2020)

Tanya said:


> Pretty boys


Thank you!


----------

